# play music



## JeebieHeebie

Can you use "tocar música" to describe music playing (like on a cd)?
For example, would it be ok to translate "There is a bar where they play good music" into "Ha um bar onde tocam música boa"?
Thanks!!


----------



## ronanpoirier

Yeah. Totally correct!
Nothing to add


----------



## spielenschach

"Ha um bar onde tocam boa música boa"?


----------



## edupa

spielenschach said:


> "Ha um bar onde tocam boa música boa"?


 

Sei que isso é correto, spielenschach. Mas, pelo menos aqui em São Paulo, esse tipo de frase soaria bastante pomposa. Quase aristocrata.


Algumas alternativas mais informais:

Tem um bar em que se toca uma música muito boa.

Tem um bar que toca uma música muito boa.

Tem um bar que toca um rock / um jazz / um reggae / um samba muito bom.

Tem um bar onde se toca uma música (um jazz / um rock, etc) _*de primeira*_.

Tem um bar com uma música muito boa.

Tem um bar com uma música _*de primeira*_.


----------



## MOC

Essas alternativas não seriam usadas na grande maioria de Portugal, já que pelo menos na grande maioria do país "tem" nunca é usado com esse sentido.

Por aqui na fala informal acho que seria "Há um bar onde passam boa música/música boa)", porque me parece que não se refere a bandas a tocar, mas sim cds, discos...


----------



## edupa

MOC said:


> Essas alternativas não seriam usadas na grande maioria de Portugal, já que pelo menos na grande maioria do país "tem" nunca é usado com esse sentido.
> 
> Por aqui na fala informal acho que seria "Há um bar onde passam boa música/música boa)", porque me parece que não se refere a bandas a tocar, mas sim cds, discos...


 

Você está absolutamento certo, MOC. EU neglicenciei o fato de ser um lugar onde se toca música, mas não ao vivo.

O mais normal por aqui neste caso seria:

Tem um bar com uma música muito boa.

Tem um bar com uma música _*de primeira*_.


As frases acima não são realmente claras em relação ao fato de a música ser ao vivo ou não. Mas, não sei porque, as pessoas usam estas frases o que, infalivelmente, leva à necessidade de esclarecimento:

"Mas é música ao vivo ou de CD?"


Eu procuro usar a frase:

"Tem um bar com música ao vivo de primeira"

Quando for música ao vivo, é claro. Daí economizo palavras pra ficar explicando.

Abraços


----------



## ryba

edupa said:


> Sei que isso é correto, spielenschach. Mas, pelo menos aqui em São Paulo, esse tipo de frase soaria bastante pomposa. Quase aristocrata.



But why? Because of his using "há", which is quite formal in PB or because of the order the phrase "(...) tocam boa música"?


----------



## edupa

ryba said:


> But why? Because of his using "há", which is quite formal in PB or because of the order the phrase "(...) tocam boa música"?


 

Because of the "tocam boa música" parte. 

It sounds as if one si talking about fine arts, classical music... I don't know, but to me it does have a pompus ring to it.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Any of these sound okay?

Na despedida de solteiro o DJ tocou música *no iPod* / o DJ tocou música *numa iPod */
o DJ tocou música *num sistema de som iPod*

Would "passar música" be a better verb?


----------



## englishmania

Passam boa música naquele bar.
Aquele bar tem boa música.

(música de fundo, não concertos)


Edit: só agora reparei que o/a MOC tinha dito a mesma coisa. É porque está correcto.


----------



## danielfigfoz

edupa said:


> Because of the "tocam boa música" parte.
> 
> It sounds as if one si talking about fine arts, classical music... I don't know, but to me it does have a pompus ring to it.



To me it makes no difference at all, but I would say "boa música" and 
"Há um bar onde tocam boa música?".

Eu acho que nunca ouvi o verbo "passar" neste contexto, mas como muitas variações linguísticas, é capaz de ser devido à regionalismos.


----------



## GamblingCamel

englishmania said:


> música de fundo


Hi English and Daniel also.  I'm glad to have just learned the expression "música de fundo" (background music). That will come in handy for me.

However, you answered the question from the original poster. 
In my reply 9, I slightly modified the thread to ask about playing music on an iPod.


----------



## danielfigfoz

My stance would remain the same, if its not live its always "tocar" irrelevantly if its from an ipod or not, and I would most likely say that some one "está a tocar música ao vivo" as well.

"Ele/ela está a tocar música dum/duma ipod". Não sei qual é o género de ipod.


----------



## englishmania

Não percebi muito bem o sentido da frase... Se ele liga o iPod directamente às colunas/aparelhagem? Não sei muito bem que verbo usar nesse contexto, sorry.

Já agora, "passar música" tem a ver com locais públicos, festas (privadas também). Os DJs passam música. Também se pode dizer "Ele agora põe música/passa música naquele bar" /"Ele é DJ naquele bar".
Se eu puser um CD a tocar em casa, "vou pôr música", "vou pôr aqui uma música que vais adorar", "vou ouvir música",  "vou pôr o CD" (confirmem, porque já estou a pensar demasiado nisto e já começo a ficar com dúvidas lol).

Se eu disser "vou tocar (uma música)" significa que vou tocar guitarra, piano, etc.


----------



## danielfigfoz

Também, já que disse "pôr música", mudo de opinião que só oiço "tocar". 

E obrigado pela explicação da relação entre o  termo "passar música" e locais públicos. Mas ainda acho que nunca ouvi isso, mas como o Englishmania agora estou a ficar com dúvidas.

O Englishmania é de que região de Portugal?


----------



## englishmania

_A_ Englishmania é da região norte,   mas não creio que a expressão seja um regionalismo.


----------



## danielfigfoz

Amanhã vou perguntar à outra pessoa da Figueira da Foz se diz-se isso na Figueira ou não.


----------



## englishmania

danielfigfoz said:


> if its not  live its always "tocar"



I don't get this. It's the opposite.

You can say
"Ele vai _tocar_ naquele bar", which means "Ele vai _dar um concerto_ naquele bar"

- Vai _tocar covers_?
- Não, vai _tocar_ as músicas dele.

This is live for sure.


----------



## danielfigfoz

Maybe, I use "tocar" in all circumstances though


----------



## marta12

A Engliishmania tem razão, não é um regionalismo. Em Lisboa tem o mesmo significado.


----------

